# If Carlsberg did SMIDSYs



## Bollo (11 Aug 2017)

I was t-boned at a junction yesterday at the junction here https://goo.gl/maps/8NAzkcYcFgu. It's the approach to the very agreeable village of Hursley, home to IBM Research and old Hampshire money.

I was doing something like 20mph when she just went across me. I've never felt forces on my body like that before and I think I did most of a somersault before landing on the tarmac. I was pretty distressed.

While I'm lying there crying and hurting waiting for the ambo a passing doctor stopped and made sure I wasn't going to kark it. While he's doing an assessment another guy turns up who happens to be a surgeon. I'm pretty much using up the NHS at this point. Plod turned up and closed the road and cautioned and breathalized the driver. She was a lady in her early 70s at a guess and she admitted to just not seeing me, so there _shouldn't_ be issues with insurance. She was pretty shocked herself.

Anyways, by some miracle I didn't break anything, but have damaged the shoulder joint and sprained an ankle. I'm beginning to suspect...... I'm ......Wolverine. Arm in a sling for a couple of weeks and no riding for a month.

No idea how the bike is as it is being looked after by a local who was first on the scene, but the front wheel is totalled. It was, as @Crackle so nicely put it, "the ugly carbon one". Pictures when I retrieve it.


----------



## jefmcg (11 Aug 2017)

Jesus! Glad you are ok, mostly. 

GWS


----------



## Mrs M (11 Aug 2017)

Ouch ya
Hope you get over the shock and make a good recovery.
xx


----------



## ianrauk (11 Aug 2017)

Nasty. Glad youre not too badly hurt. Gws


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (11 Aug 2017)

Glad you're OK. Get well soon.


----------



## Salty seadog (11 Aug 2017)

heal quickly and get back in the saddle.


----------



## Dave 123 (11 Aug 2017)

I hope you mend quickly!


----------



## Bazzer (11 Aug 2017)

Sounds like you were lucky, although I suspect the next few hours will reveal more bits which hurt. GWS.


----------



## Nibor (11 Aug 2017)

Gws all you were missing was a panel of judges to score your somersault


----------



## Drago (11 Aug 2017)

Lordy. Glad you survived that one intact.


----------



## Ganymede (11 Aug 2017)

Sorry to hear about that. I hope it's not too bad. You were lucky to have such experts nearby!


----------



## Bollo (11 Aug 2017)

It might sound odd but I'm not a seething mass of anger. Just after I hit the deck I thought I was seriously life changingly hurt, so to get away with comparatively minor injuries makes me feel a very lucky Hector.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (11 Aug 2017)

Ouch!  There but for the grace of <whoeveryoubelievein> go the rest of us. Speedy recovery.


----------



## Crackle (11 Aug 2017)

That's shoot. Good luck with the healing, I suspect day 2 will see more bits aching and even though it was the ugly undetectable by radar carbon one, I hope the rest of the bike is ok. If it isn't please consult us before you buy another!


----------



## Katherine (11 Aug 2017)

Ouchy but very lucky you weren't more seriously injured. My parents live in OB and from what I remember that is quite a fast main road. 
Best wishes for your recovery.


----------



## cyberknight (11 Aug 2017)

Ouch how's the bike?


----------



## Crackle (11 Aug 2017)

Rapha are bringing out a new line you might be interested in


----------



## Twizit (11 Aug 2017)

Ouch. GWS


----------



## Cycleops (11 Aug 2017)

Hope you make a speedy recovery. Make sure you get fully compensated by the old dears insurance and don't accept their first offer.


----------



## Oldbloke (11 Aug 2017)

Ouch, GWS!


----------



## Threevok (11 Aug 2017)

GWS


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 Aug 2017)

All the best for a speedy recovery.

I hope the insurance company won't mess you about. The motorcyclist who was t-boned outside my house a few weeks ago is being blamed by the other driver's insurer even though their client had clearly failed to give way _and _is going to be prosecuted for driving without due care. Bunch of sharks.


----------



## raleighnut (11 Aug 2017)

Ouch, GWS


----------



## ChrisEyles (11 Aug 2017)

Bloody hell, that's awful, poor you! 

Glad it sounds like you landed lucky at least, best wishes for a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## HLaB (11 Aug 2017)

Bollo said:


> I was t-boned at a junction yesterday at the junction here https://goo.gl/maps/8NAzkcYcFgu. It's the approach to the very agreeable village of Hursley, home to IBM Research and old Hampshire money.
> 
> I was doing something like 20mph when she just went across me. I've never felt forces on my body like that before and I think I did most of a somersault before landing on the tarmac. I was pretty distressed.
> 
> ...


Yikes Bollo, heal well and heal fast !


----------



## Hugh Manatee (11 Aug 2017)

I know how much that hurts! Look after that shoulder. They are a tricky joint. Insist on as much treatment as you feel necessary. Hope you aren't too sore.


----------



## rugby bloke (11 Aug 2017)

Seems stupid to say you were lucky, but sounds like you were lucky to walk away ! Get well soon, I hope you get back on the bike without any dramas.


----------



## mjr (11 Aug 2017)

Bollo said:


> Plod turned up and closed the road and cautioned and breathalized the driver. She was a lady in her early 70s at a guess and she admitted to just not seeing me, so there _shouldn't_ be issues with insurance. She was pretty shocked herself.


I think the police have two weeks to issue a Notice of Intended Prosecution for careless driving, so keep asking them soon.

I think they can direct her to take an eyetest these days, as in https://www.gov.uk/government/news/safer-drivers-safer-roads - if that wasn't done to someone who admitted to not seeing another road user, I'd be asking why.



Bollo said:


> I'm beginning to suspect...... I'm ......Wolverine.


That's not who's in your avatar 

Get well soon.


----------



## Bollo (11 Aug 2017)

Nice lady who took in the bike dropped it back at my house today. It's safe to say that the damage will not polish out...



Spoiler: Contains Broken Matt Black Bike
















Accident



__ Bollo
__ 11 Aug 2017


















Accident



__ Bollo
__ 11 Aug 2017


















Accident



__ Bollo
__ 11 Aug 2017


















Accident



__ Bollo
__ 11 Aug 2017


















Accident



__ Bollo
__ 11 Aug 2017


















Accident



__ Bollo
__ 11 Aug 2017


















Accident



__ Bollo
__ 11 Aug 2017


















Accident



__ Bollo
__ 11 Aug 2017


















Accident



__ Bollo
__ 11 Aug 2017


















Accident



__ Bollo
__ 11 Aug 2017


----------



## Shut Up Legs (11 Aug 2017)

Bollo said:


> Nice lady who took in the bike dropped it back at my house today. It's safe to say that the damage will not polish out...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nasty, I hate to see any bike end up like that.  Best of luck getting the replacement organised, and I hope you don't have any hassles with that.


----------



## DCLane (11 Aug 2017)

Ouch - GWS and  to the NHS staff to stopped to help.


----------



## jefmcg (11 Aug 2017)

Bollo said:


> Nice lady who took in the bike dropped it back at my house today. It's safe to say that the damage will not polish out...
> 
> 
> 
> ...












will soon sort it out.


----------



## Crackle (11 Aug 2017)

Bollo said:


> Nice lady who took in the bike dropped it back at my house today. It's safe to say that the damage will not polish out...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh dear. That's sad to see. I think her insurance are going to get a shock when you present the bill for replacement.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (11 Aug 2017)

mjr said:


> I think the police have two weeks to issue a Notice of Intended Prosecution for careless driving, so keep asking them soon



In this case that doesn't apply as the driver was involved in a road accident which she was aware of. No need for a NIP.


----------



## sleuthey (11 Aug 2017)

Bollo said:


> have damaged the shoulder joint



Again, sorry to hear about your experience. I had a similar experience last July but mine was more of a Tesco Premium Larger SMIDSY and not quite up to Carlsberg standards! I know it sounds silly but I would keep an eye on your shoulder visually (ie in the mirror). I say this as I landed on my shoulder and had a load of adrenaline at the scene so no pain at all, but come the next day could not even pick up a kettle. It wasn't until a week after when I saw an osteopath that he pointed out a noticeable boney lump on the affected shoulder before an XRay revealed it was a grade 2 separation of the Acromioclavicular joint which required specific physio exercises.


----------



## MacB (11 Aug 2017)

Every cloud and all that so you're not badly hurt and, even better, you've managed to ditch that evil carbon stuff.

Oh and a quick general question, if Carlsberg did CC threads would @Bollo ever appear?


----------



## Bollo (11 Aug 2017)

mjr said:


> I think the police have two weeks to issue a Notice of Intended Prosecution for careless driving, so keep asking them soon.
> .......
> Get well soon.


I've not heard back from the Feds yet (Boomtown festival down the road so they'll be all over that) but I think the attending was traffic police who'd been called off the nearby M3, so not just a beat plod making it up on the fly. I did a brief statement with him in the ambo and he pointed out one or two environmental things that, while not absolving the driver, may have contributed to the chain of events.
On balance I'm not especially keen to see a 70 year old nana at the magistrates. After a chat with my new bike returning friend, the lady probably won't get behind the wheel of a car again after that. I got the impression plod was on the fence about charging - we'll see how it unfolds.
Anyway, I've made contact with my shysters who'll no doubt argue the toss with her shysters. I've been through the process before so have few illusions. As long as I get well and score a bike/frame of similar awesomeness and lack of reflectivity then all's well with the world.


sleuthey said:


> Again, sorry to hear about your experience. I had a similar experience last July but mine was more of a Tesco Premium Larger SMIDSY and not quite up to Carlsberg standards! ...


Ouchio! Hope all is ok now. Luckily I seemed to have caught the NHS on a good day. As well as the two docs at the scene I was whisked through a quiet A&E in the Royal Hants. All examined, X-Rayed, physioed and discharged in an hour. I even got a cup of tea from the receptionist. I live about 5 minutes from the hospital as well, so just walked home.


----------



## Bollo (11 Aug 2017)

MacB said:


> Every cloud and all that so you're not badly hurt and, even better, you've managed to ditch that evil carbon stuff.


So much hate in the world. So much hate.


MacB said:


> Oh and a quick general question, if Carlsberg did CC threads would @Bollo ever appear?


I'm thread death 'Bludge, and you know it.


----------



## John the Monkey (11 Aug 2017)

Nasty. Good work on bouncing so well, Bollo, and best wishes for a speedy and complete recovery.


----------



## mjr (11 Aug 2017)

Bollo said:


> I've not heard back from the Feds yet (Boomtown festival down the road so they'll be all over that) but I think the attending was traffic police who'd been called off the nearby M3, so not just a beat plod making it up on the fly. I did a brief statement with him in the ambo and he pointed out one or two environmental things that, while not absolving the driver, may have contributed to the chain of events.


Traffic police making excuses for substandard motoring? Surely not(!) What was it? Were you daring to cycle on a sunny day somewhere with trees? Or were you cycling in a loud shirt? I'm sorry you've suffered that insult in addition to the injury 



Bollo said:


> On balance I'm not especially keen to see a 70 year old nana at the magistrates. After a chat with my new bike returning friend, the lady probably won't get behind the wheel of a car again after that. I got the impression plod was on the fence about charging - we'll see how it unfolds.


I'm not especially keen to see anyone at the magistrates but unless the police revoked her licence for eyesight problems, it's currently a necessary step to disqualify and if her driving is substandard then she should be disqualified before someone gets hurt even more seriously than you did, or at least discouraged by a conviction and the resulting increase in costs of driving. If you don't push this and then you read that she's been involved in a fatal collision, how are you going to feel?

I've heard too often that someone probably won't drive a car and then they do, so I wouldn't let that report affect me. Voluntarily surrendering a driving licence would be more convincing but even that is relatively easy to reverse. Disqualification should be pursued, in the public interest. If it only results in points, then at least it should limit how many chances she gets if she is actually dangerous.

Good luck with the insurers!


----------



## confusedcyclist (11 Aug 2017)

+1 to above, if nothing else, think of the other people she might be putting at risk.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (11 Aug 2017)

I thought crumple zones were the preserve of cars, but your bike seems to have them too...

Glad you weren't crumpled, that's been one heck of an impact, clearly.


----------



## Bollo (11 Aug 2017)

mjr said:


> Traffic police making excuses for substandard motoring? Surely not(!) What was it? Were you daring to cycle on a sunny day somewhere with trees? Or were you cycling in a loud shirt? I'm sorry you've suffered that insult in addition to the injury
> 
> 
> I'm not especially keen to see anyone at the magistrates but unless the police revoked her licence for eyesight problems, it's currently a necessary step to disqualify and if her driving is substandard then she should be disqualified before someone gets hurt even more seriously than you did, or at least discouraged by a conviction and the resulting increase in costs of driving. If you don't push this and then you read that she's been involved in a fatal collision, how are you going to feel?
> ...





confusedcyclist said:


> +1 to above, if nothing else, think of the other people she might be putting at risk.


I know you both mean well and @mjr it's clear you're someone with a strong PoV but can we not do this here please? There's no evidence that her eyesight was defective - that's a straw man at best - or that she's a serial cyclist splatter. If evidence emerges of either, then I hope plod/CPS/insurers take appropriate action. They might not, but then that becomes a separate and very different thread. Thanks all for your best wishes.


----------



## Crackle (11 Aug 2017)

Are you already eyeing up specs or is it too soon and are we still observing a period of mourning?


----------



## fossyant (11 Aug 2017)

Nasty.

You were very lucky but be wary with a shoulder injury as they are buggers to heal.

You could have easily had your spine broken. I was only doing 13 mph when t-boned and the car wasn't going quickly.


----------



## mjr (11 Aug 2017)

Bollo said:


> I know you both mean well and @mjr it's clear you're someone with a strong PoV but can we not do this here please?


It's a strong PoV based on bitter experience and watching the statistics rolling in, but OK, it's your call and I won't push the case further. Please note it on www.collideoscope.org.uk and then move on to getting well. Looking on the bright side, you have a bit of time to consider and anticipate new bikes before you test ride some.


----------



## AndyRM (11 Aug 2017)

Ouch. Been t-boned myself and it's no fun at all, though I got properly sparked out so fortunately don't remember it. 

Take your time with the shoulder! I attempted to ride (and play football) again waaay too soon and did further damage. My GP actually called me an idiot, which I totally deserved.


----------



## Saluki (11 Aug 2017)

So glad that you are not seriously hurt. I hope that the bike is OK. If not, I hope that it gets sorted very quickly


----------



## MacB (11 Aug 2017)

Saluki said:


> So glad that you are not seriously hurt. I hope that the bike is OK. If not, I hope that it gets sorted very quickly



Bike was plastic, would have dissolved in the rain soon enough anyway


----------



## jefmcg (11 Aug 2017)

Saluki said:


> I hope that the bike is OK.


You missed the a post.

https://www.cyclechat.net/media/albums/rip-darth-vader-bike.1174/


----------



## Cronorider (11 Aug 2017)

What's all this concern for the bike? Personally, I would wish that my bike got totalled so that I could get a new one.


----------



## mjr (11 Aug 2017)

Cronorider said:


> What's all this concern for the bike? Personally, I would wish that my bike got totalled so that I could get a new one.


Well, radical as it may be, some of us actually chose bikes that we enjoy riding!


----------



## jefmcg (11 Aug 2017)

Cronorider said:


> What's all this concern for the bike? Personally, I would wish that my bike got totalled so that I could get a new one.


It's an old joke


----------



## Cronorider (11 Aug 2017)

mjr said:


> Well, radical as it may be, some of us actually chose bikes that we enjoy riding!



It's an old joke


----------



## mjr (11 Aug 2017)

Cronorider said:


> It's an old joke







(which is another old joke)


----------



## MacB (11 Aug 2017)

They tend only to be funny when you get them, just IMO though


----------



## Bollo (11 Aug 2017)

Crackle said:


> Are you already eyeing up specs or is it too soon and are we still observing a period of mourning?


Prolly get a new frame and wheels and swap over the components. Most look ok, only the rear deraillieur may have damage. I need to take it to a qualified mechanic to get a death certificate for the insurance, so I'll take their advice.
I'm not counting on seeing compo anytime soon, it'll only be current value, not the RRP and money is tighter than usual with trying to set up a business, so <ponce>I'm resigned to riding my shooty old Ti bike.</ponce> Mechanical shifters FFS!!!


----------



## Ganymede (11 Aug 2017)

Bollo said:


> Prolly get a new frame and wheels and swap over the components. Most look ok, only the rear deraillieur may have damage. I need to take it to a qualified mechanic to get a death certificate for the insurance, so I'll take their advice.
> I'm not counting on seeing compo anytime soon, it'll only be current value, not the RRP and money is tighter than usual with trying to set up a business, so <ponce>I'm resigned to riding my shooty old Ti bike.</ponce> Mechanical shifters FFS!!!
> 
> View attachment 367610


I particularly love your choice of picture here.


----------



## Wobblers (11 Aug 2017)

Bollo said:


> Prolly get a new frame and wheels and swap over the components. Most look ok, only the rear deraillieur may have damage. I need to take it to a qualified mechanic to get a death certificate for the insurance, so I'll take their advice.
> I'm not counting on seeing compo anytime soon, it'll only be current value, not the RRP and money is tighter than usual with trying to set up a business, so <ponce>I'm resigned to riding my shooty old Ti bike.</ponce> Mechanical shifters FFS!!!
> 
> View attachment 367610



You could shift your poncy electronic groupset over to your poncy Ti bike?

Take it easy, and heal well!


----------



## Bollo (11 Aug 2017)

Well, that moved quickly. I took a phonecall from plod about an hour ago with the incident details. As is the way with these things I was asked which option I'd like to see; prosecution, driver awareness or nowt. I was surprised that the officer really didn't have a problem with the prosecution route given the circumstances as he saw them, but I've voted for driver awareness unless something more sinister turns up like poor eyesight or a dismembered body in her boot. Not my decision finally but I suspect that's where it's heading.

I'll shut up now until the inevitable insurance saga kicks off. Thanks to all again for your kind wishes. You stay classy Cyclechat!


----------



## sleuthey (11 Aug 2017)

The driver awareness course was what they lady had to do who knocked me off. I didn't have a say in it, the plod decided and informed me about a month later. They advised that the driver has to pay something like £170 for the course. The driver awareness course does seem to be a very common approach from constabularies nowadays and they said in their letter that it has been proven to be the most effective way of rehabilitation for driving without due care and attention.


----------



## classic33 (12 Aug 2017)

Bollo said:


> Well, that moved quickly. I took a phonecall from plod about an hour ago with the incident details. As is the way with these things I was asked which option I'd like to see; prosecution, driver awareness or nowt. I was surprised that the officer really didn't have a problem with the prosecution route given the circumstances as he saw them, but I've voted for driver awareness unless something more sinister turns up like poor eyesight or a dismembered body in her boot. Not my decision finally but I suspect that's where it's heading.
> 
> I'll shut up now until the inevitable insurance saga kicks off. Thanks to all again for your kind wishes. You stay classy Cyclechat!


Sounds as though they're willing to push on this on. Best of luck.


----------



## Crackle (12 Aug 2017)

Bollo said:


> Well, that moved quickly. I took a phonecall from plod about an hour ago with the incident details. As is the way with these things I was asked which option I'd like to see; prosecution, driver awareness or nowt. I was surprised that the officer really didn't have a problem with the prosecution route given the circumstances as he saw them, but I've voted for driver awareness unless something more sinister turns up like poor eyesight or a dismembered body in her boot. Not my decision finally but I suspect that's where it's heading.
> 
> I'll shut up now until the inevitable insurance saga kicks off. Thanks to all again for your kind wishes. You stay classy Cyclechat!


No rack option or dunking, standards aren't what they used to be. I mean I'd have even settled for lashes; not the long sort for eyebrows, the other sort.


----------



## MacB (12 Aug 2017)

Crackle said:


> No rack option or dunking, standards aren't what they used to be. I mean I'd have even settled for lashes; not the long sort for eyebrows, the other sort.



For Bollo or the driver?


----------



## Crackle (12 Aug 2017)

MacB said:


> For Bollo or the driver?


Bollo would probably suit the eyebrow lashes.


----------



## Saluki (12 Aug 2017)

jefmcg said:


> You missed the a post.
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/media/albums/rip-darth-vader-bike.1174/


Woah! I did. I didn't click 'next' on the pages, but the next number, I must have missed a whole page out.


----------



## Pale Rider (12 Aug 2017)

A minor point, but I would be inclined to put the saddle down a bit before taking pics for her insurers.

It might just help to head off any daft allegation that you were riding 'backside up/head down' and couldn't see where you were going.


----------



## jefmcg (12 Aug 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> A minor point, but I would be inclined to put the saddle down a bit before taking pics for her insurers.
> 
> It might just help to head off any daft allegation that you were riding 'backside up/head down' and couldn't see where you were going.


Cautiousness is always a good idea, but how would not being able to see where he was going be relevant in a t-bone? I'm assuming she crossed a stop/give way sign.



Saluki said:


> Woah! I did. I didn't click 'next' on the pages, but the next number, I must have missed a whole page out.


You probably just skimmed over it, as he wrapped it in a humours spoiler warning.



Bollo said:


> Nice lady who took in the bike dropped it back at my house today. It's safe to say that the damage will not polish out...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bollo (12 Aug 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> A minor point, but I would be inclined to put the saddle down a bit before taking pics for her insurers.
> 
> It might just help to head off any daft allegation that you were riding 'backside up/head down' and couldn't see where you were going.


Thanks for the idea, but if they go that route it just shows they're desperate. They'll accuse me of not noticing my approaching doom because I was scrolling through Silk Road for Spice, Plutonium and slaves on a stolen iPhone if they think it'll save a few bob, and I'm sure my lot will make out the lady to be a smelly pirate hooker. It'll all come out in the wash. That might be the painkillers talking though.

Ironically if I were 10,000% more talented as a cyclist I think my pro nickname would be 'the Meerkat'
because my riding style is noticably upright, even with a number on my back (I'm #56 in the blue. See what I mean?)


----------



## Bollo (12 Aug 2017)

MacB said:


> For Bollo or the driver?


That's Bollo with an 'o'.....


----------



## jay clock (13 Aug 2017)

Sounds like your fault.. You cycle so sodding slowly she must have thought you were parked by the side of the road ..

Were you coming from the Romsey direction and her from Poles Lane?

Jx


----------



## Bollo (13 Aug 2017)

jay clock said:


> Sounds like your fault.. You cycle so sodding slowly she must have thought you were parked by the side of the road ..


 Now I'm hurting emotionally J. You're a very unkind man.


jay clock said:


> Were you coming from the Romsey direction and her from Poles Lane?


That's the chap. There's really no good reason not to see someone at that junction on a dry and moderately sunny afternoon. She came across me rather than side swiped so it was almost like she was taking the small side road to the primary school. Part time lights weren't operating (have they ever?) but I expect an accusation of RLJing or the old classic "no hi viz" to be her insurer's opening gambit.


----------



## DRM (13 Aug 2017)

Bollo said:


> Now I'm hurting emotionally J. You're a very unkind man.
> 
> That's the chap. There's really no good reason not to see someone at that junction on a dry and moderately sunny afternoon. She came across me rather than side swiped so it was almost like she was taking the small side road to the primary school. Part time lights weren't operating (have they ever?) but I expect an accusation of RLJing or the old classic "no hi viz" to be her insurer's opening gambit.



If they try the Hi Viz route, just tell 'em your riding a bike not working on a building site, then ask for the relevent legislation stating you must wear Hi Viz.


----------



## nickyboy (13 Aug 2017)

With that aggressive riding position I'm disappointed you were only going 20mph. Get a new bike and put a bit more effort in, OK?

Oh, and GWS, natch


----------



## jefmcg (13 Aug 2017)

DRM said:


> If they try the Hi Viz route, just tell 'em your riding a bike not working on a building site, then ask for the relevent legislation stating you must wear Hi Viz.


Theoretically good advice, but in practicality, leave it to the lawyers. They'll get their fees from the opposition and know the successful rebuttal to any nonsense like this.


----------



## 400bhp (13 Aug 2017)

Bollo said:


> It might sound odd but I'm not a seething mass of anger. Just after I hit the deck I thought I was seriously life changingly hurt, so to get away with comparatively minor injuries makes me feel a very lucky Hector.


 
Doesn't sound odd at all. Glass half full


----------



## jefmcg (13 Aug 2017)

[QUOTE 4916829, member: 1314"]How can you be certain she won't drive again and endanger other road users through possible lack of mind/body coordination to drag two (approx) tonnes of metal around when they go from A-Z? You're being too nice.[/QUOTE]


Bollo said:


> I know you both mean well and @mjr it's clear you're someone with a strong PoV but can we not do this here please?


----------



## 400bhp (13 Aug 2017)

Bollo, see if the insurer will let you keep the farked frame, clearly ensuring you get cash for replacement. Carbon can be fixed and even if you don't use it yourself someone else will do you'll get a few quid for it.


----------



## jefmcg (13 Aug 2017)

[QUOTE 4916888, member: 1314"]Why not? This is a public forum and the generic driving behaviour has wider implications for policy decisions regarding shared road use.[/QUOTE]
https://www.cyclechat.net/forums/general-cycling-discussions.55/create-thread


----------



## Bollo (13 Aug 2017)

nickyboy said:


> With that aggressive riding position I'm disappointed you were only going 20mph. Get a new bike and put a bit more effort in, OK?
> 
> Oh, and GWS, natch


Great shame upon my family. In my defence I've done a few rides with @jay clock recently and picked up some bad habits 


400bhp said:


> Bollo, see if the insurer will let you keep the farked frame, clearly ensuring you get cash for replacement. Carbon can be fixed and even if you don't use it yourself someone else will do you'll get a few quid for it.


Because the frame is matt black and awesome, the pictures I posted don't do the damage justice. The frame is well and truly fornicated. The components escaped largely unscathed so there's the fixins for a new bike.


----------



## 400bhp (13 Aug 2017)

Bollo said:


> Because the frame is matt black and awesome, the pictures I posted don't do the damage justice. The frame is well and truly fornicated. The components escaped largely unscathed so there's the fixins for a new bike.



Target composites


----------



## Drago (13 Aug 2017)

Just remember, you'd had a bit to drink, the sun was in your eyes, and you were rolling a fag, so it wasn't really your fault.


----------



## Bollo (13 Aug 2017)

400bhp said:


> Target composites


Thanks 400, but the only undamaged tubes are one of the seatstays and the head tube. The top tube and the drive side chain stay are completely sheared and the area around the BB is cracked to buggery. It's not coming back.


----------



## classic33 (13 Aug 2017)

[QUOTE 4916888, member: 1314"]Why not? This is a public forum and the generic driving behaviour has wider implications for policy decisions regarding shared road use.[/QUOTE]
If generic driving behaviour had anything to do with it, and assuming you could prove both points, you might have a case.

I presume you can prove both points?


----------



## Origamist (14 Aug 2017)

Lucky you had a bit of excess soft tissue to take the sting out of the collision.

It seems like many years ago that you were bonnet surfing and appearing on TV after your last big hit.

Serioulsy though, I’m really glad you avoided a nasty injury, Bollo (it looks like you escaped lightly, all things considered). Shame about the plasticine bike, but Halfords will have a sale on soon.


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Mere flesh wounds.


You can test ride it for him then, after he's repaired it.


----------



## Bollo (14 Aug 2017)

Origamist said:


> Lucky you had a bit of excess soft tissue to take the sting out of the collision.
> 
> It seems like many years ago that you were bonnet surfing and appearing on TV after your last big hit.
> 
> Serioulsy though, I’m really glad you avoided a nasty injury, Bollo (it looks like you escaped lightly, all things considered).


HI @Origamist. Ironically there's a lot less padding on me these days than you might remember, but no attempt at TV stardom this time.


Origamist said:


> Shame about the plasticine bike, but Halfords will have a sale on soon.


At least my handlebars stayed on 
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/guess-the-cyclechatter.48652/


----------



## Drago (14 Aug 2017)

What about mental anguish? You must have some of that. Or that PTSD malarkey? You're very upset, aren't you?


----------



## Origamist (14 Aug 2017)

Bollo said:


> HI @Origamist. Ironically there's a lot less padding on me these days than you might remember, but no attempt at TV stardom this time.



I still have the legs of a Greek God, but the midriff of Sir Nicholas Soames...



Bollo said:


> At least my handlebars stayed on
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/guess-the-cyclechatter.48652/



Shame the video has gone, it was one of Gaz's early Youtube Cycle cam hits...


----------



## Bollo (14 Aug 2017)

Drago said:


> What about mental anguish? You must have some of that. Or that PTSD malarkey? You're very upset, aren't you?


It's true that I have taken to drink.


----------



## MacB (14 Aug 2017)

Bollo said:


> It's true that I have taken to drink.



As a result of the accident or because you felt obligated to respond to a Drago post?


----------



## Drago (14 Aug 2017)

Yes, that's the spirit. The PTSD has driven you to drink and drugs. You want compo, and money to buy more drugs.


----------



## User169 (14 Aug 2017)

It's bloody mental in Hampshire!! GWS, Bollo.


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2017)

MacB said:


> As a result of the accident or because you felt obligated to respond to a Drago post?


Confusion setting in!


----------



## Bollo (26 Sep 2017)

Self-obsessed bump!

I've just had my first ride out since the accident. Barring some residual shoulder pain I'm pretty much mended. Despite hitting the turbo trainer I can tell I'm a little off the pre-accident pace. Even so, it was great to be back out and I'm not jumping out of my skin every time I see a car.

The Nana's insurance have admitted liability without arguing and I've had my assessment medical, so it just remains to haggle over compo. Time to start looking at replacement frames....


----------



## Ajax Bay (26 Sep 2017)

46 days since your accident. Well done @Bollo . Steady as she goes. I'm 22 days behind you but broken ribs and shoulder blade to mend.


----------



## Bollo (26 Sep 2017)

Ajax Bay said:


> 46 days since your accident. Well done @Bollo . Steady as she goes. I'm 22 days behind you but broken ribs and shoulder blade to mend.


Thanks Ajax. Hope all goes well with your recovery.


----------



## Katherine (2 Oct 2017)

Bollo said:


> Self-obsessed bump!
> 
> I've just had my first ride out since the accident. Barring some residual shoulder pain I'm pretty much mended. Despite hitting the turbo trainer I can tell I'm a little off the pre-accident pace. Even so, it was great to be back out and I'm not jumping out of my skin every time I see a car.
> 
> The Nana's insurance have admitted liability without arguing and I've had my assessment medical, so it just remains to haggle over compo. Time to start looking at replacement frames....



That's great to read. Well done!


----------



## Globalti (3 Oct 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> A minor point, but I would be inclined to put the saddle down a bit before taking pics for her insurers.
> 
> It might just help to head off any daft allegation that you were riding 'backside up/head down' and couldn't see where you were going.



Nonsense. You credit insurance clerks with knowledge of cycling, which they won't have unless they happen to be cyclists themselves. Even then it's irrelevant; to them it's a bike and a statistic.

The OP shouldn't need to rebuild the bike, the insurance co should already have directed him to their own accredited repair/replacement organisation, which will provide him with a complete replacement bike. This was what happened when my cycling buddy hit a car (shared fault agreed); his household insurer gave him a brand new, identical bike within a few days and the old broken bike is hanging in his garage being slowly cannibalised for spares. Nothing less is acceptable because other components might be damaged.


----------



## jarlrmai (3 Oct 2017)

You break your own bike then you look at repairs, someone else breaks it you get a new bike.


----------



## Bollo (3 Oct 2017)

@Globalti -> It always pays to read upthread 


Globalti said:


> Nonsense. You credit insurance clerks with knowledge of cycling, which they won't have unless they happen to be cyclists themselves. Even then it's irrelevant; to them it's a bike and a statistic.





Bollo said:


> Ironically if I were 10,000% more talented as a cyclist I think my pro nickname would be 'the Meerkat'
> because my riding style is noticably upright, even with a number on my back (I'm #56 in the blue. See what I mean?)
> View attachment 367762


I wasn't concerned about this then and I'm not now. Like I said, any argument about liability is history.


Globalti said:


> The OP shouldn't need to rebuild the bike, the insurance co should already have directed him to their own accredited repair/replacement organisation, which will provide him with a complete replacement bike.





Bollo said:


> Thanks 400, but the only undamaged tubes are one of the seatstays and the head tube. The top tube and the drive side chain stay are completely sheared and the area around the BB is cracked to buggery. It's not coming back.


To update that, the bike has been officially written off by all concerned. No arguments from the other side.



Globalti said:


> This was what happened when my cycling buddy hit a car (shared fault agreed); his household insurer gave him a brand new, identical bike within a few days and the old broken bike is hanging in his garage being slowly cannibalised for spares. Nothing less is acceptable because other components might be damaged.





jarlrmai said:


> You break your own bike then you look at repairs, someone else breaks it you get a new bike.


That's not how it works. Compensation for damage is exactly that - in UK law it's there to put you back in the same state as you would have been if the incident had not occurred. There's no punitive element. This is made clear if ever you make a claim. For example, if someone slams into your 10 year old car, you're not entitled to claim for a new car.

However, the 2nd hand market for bikes isn't like the second hand car market - you can't just open a copy of cycle-trader and find an equivalent and that's before you consider issues like hidden damage etc. So, for bikes there's some negotiation required to define the second-hand value. My briefs are playing hardball over the bike valuation so I may get back *most* of the original cost of the bike.

When I was hit, the replacement value of the bike as new was a little over £5,000 (I know, so kill me). She's lucky I had the training wheels on, otherwise there'd be another grand on top of that. Phone your household insurance with figures like that and they'll cough up their cornflakes/M&S sandwich. Trust me, the phone lady nearly choked when I was last renewing my home insurance. They simply won't consider those numbers for damage outside the home, however caused.

It's all in hand, I'm not stressed about it and I'll have enough wedge to get me back to full poseur status before the start of next season. If I resent anything it's the loss of bike time and the subsequent drop in fitness. I'm noticing my age now and it's harder to recover what you lose.


----------



## Globalti (3 Oct 2017)

Well good luck with that. As a matter of interest we have £10,000 damage and theft cover on our bikes attached to our normal household cover with Swinton, on condition that the bikes are stolen from a locked building or while locked outside. Mrs Gti makes a big point of going over this carefully with Swinton every year at renewal time and getting it in writing.


----------



## Bollo (3 Oct 2017)

Globalti said:


> Well good luck with that. As a matter of interest we have £10,000 damage and theft cover on our bikes attached to our normal household cover with Swinton, on condition that the bikes are stolen from a locked building or while locked outside. Mrs Gti makes a big point of going over this carefully with Swinton every year at renewal time and getting it in writing.


Good luck with that, although you'll only receive the negotiated current value of the bikes, unless the cover is explicitly new-for-old. Even then, I was burgled many years ago and lost a half-decent separates system, which the insurers offered to replace under new-for-old with something a good deal less specced. As I rejected their offer, I was only 'entitled' to the price they were willing to pay to their supplier for the equipment they'd offered. I'd have been better off with a straight insurance claim. Since then I've actively avoided new-for-old policies.


----------



## MacB (3 Oct 2017)

Bollo said:


> @Globalti If I resent anything it's the loss of bike time and the subsequent drop in fitness. I'm noticing my age now and it's harder to recover what you lose.



It's worse for others, they have looks that age can rob them of as well.


----------



## Bollo (3 Oct 2017)

MacB said:


> It's worse for others, they have looks that age can rob them of as well.


Its a good job I've got all that *cough* wealth, power and charisma to fall back on.


----------



## BurningLegs (4 Oct 2017)

Glad to hear you’re back on the bike and haven’t lost your confidence. I think fitness is easier found than confidence!



Bollo said:


> Even then, I was burgled many years ago and lost a half-decent separates system, which the insurers offered to replace under new-for-old with something a good deal less specced. As I rejected their offer, I was only 'entitled' to the price they were willing to pay to their supplier for the equipment they'd offered. I'd have been better off with a straight insurance claim. Since then I've actively avoided new-for-old policies.



My new for old policy with Axa is excellent. I had to claim on it last month when my hybrid was stolen. They literally googled the bike make/model while we were on the phone and offered me the cost to buy the 2017 model at one of the online stores that had stock (it was listed cheaper with another store but not in stock). They asked me for a list of extras (lock, pedals, phone mount, bottle cage, rack etc) and a URL for the replacement by email and didn’t quibble it. My policy tops out at £1k but I got a bank credit for £850 the day after I called them. 

I was very impressed with them and I would buy insurance from them again. 

Perhaps these things vary between insurers.


----------



## Bollo (15 Feb 2018)

Bump! The American journalist Christ Hedges wrote that "God is inscrutable, mysterious and unknowable". God must also be moonlighting as the logistics manager for Canyon. 

After receiving an interim payment for the bike in late October (about 75% of the cost of a new bike) I ordered a new frame, intending to swap over the components from the totalled bike. Canyon gave a delivery date of the 26th Feb 2018 - 4 months. No probs I think, I'd probably stick to my old-faithful in the winter anyway. Imagine my surprise on Monday when there's a knock on the door and Lubo the courier hands me a big box with a Canyon frame in it. I'd not had an email delivery notification or anything. It just turned up. Given that an early Canyon delivery probably gets a mention in Revelation as a sign of the apocalypse, I'm happy enough. In true Canyon form however, the clip that holds the Di2 junction box into the handlebars is missing.

I've just built it up (minus clip) so here's a picture of the new "ugly carbon thing" (c) @Crackle 2017. I went for red this time, because it gives me the air of a cad.







My solicitors and her insurance company are still locking horns over the personal injury element of the compo. They're in court on the 26th. The shoulder that took the brunt of the fall is still a bit of a problem despite not suffering a break and I struggle to sleep on that side without discomfort.


----------



## vickster (15 Feb 2018)

That was quick...my accident was 4 years ago tomorrow...I've not had a penny and we've still not settled 

Why do you not have to go to court on the 26th?


----------



## Crackle (16 Feb 2018)

That's lovely that, Bollo /[clenched teeth]

It's nice Canyon let their apprentices design the odd frame.


----------



## jay clock (16 Feb 2018)

If you had bought something like this I might have a chance to keep up with you


----------



## Bollo (17 Feb 2018)

vickster said:


> That was quick...my accident was 4 years ago tomorrow...I've not had a penny and we've still not settled
> 
> Why do you not have to go to court on the 26th?


Sorry to hear of your woes @vickster.
The court thing is pure paperwork. There's no dispute about the circumstances of the accident and I had an independent medical assessment with the results also agreed. The argument is purely about the level of compensation for the injuries. The BC solicitors think her insurers are undervaluing the claim and they're willing to take it to adjudication. I could have taken the last offer but as I'm still following the solicitor's advice, I don't have liability for any costs. I'm playing with house money.

My feeling is that this is a power-play by my solicitors to make a point - even the most generous increase in payout would be less than the court costs. Personally my attitude has hardened with respect to the incident. I didn't break anything, but my shoulder 'ain't right' and I doubt it's going to improve as I get older.


Crackle said:


> That's lovely that, Bollo /[clenched teeth]
> 
> It's nice Canyon let their apprentices design the odd frame.


I did ring up Canyon to see if they did anything in 531 with fancy lugs, mudguard eyes and possibly chromed forks. I didn't quite follow the German response, but I think I have to speak to a Mr Shyzer?



jay clock said:


> If you had bought something like this I might have a chance to keep up with you
> View attachment 396098


Too kind  but times are definitely off so far this year. I'd hoped to manage another year of Cat 4 wacky races before I hit 50, but it'll be touch-and-go.


----------



## Drago (17 Feb 2018)

Don't take bullpois from them. Any excuse to shave a penny off the payout, they will.

Years ago Mini D #1 was wiped off her scooter on a roundabout by a myopic driver. Helmet (my Arai, which she'd 'borrowed'), Halvorssens jacket, and boots damaged.

Other drivers insurers offered about half new value for the damaged gear, claiming it was used, and therefore they would offer only used value.

I responded that Mini D was entitled to be restored to the position she enjoyed prior to the incident. That position involved protective equipment which had been owned from new, and was therefore of known provenance and therefore liable to function exactly as the manufacturer intended in the event of a smack. The sum they were offering was sufficient to buy only used gear of unknown provenance, with no guarantee it had been treated correctly, which could conceivably harbour hidden abuse or damage.

I argued that reassurance about the provenance, and hence potential effectiveness, of her PPE was part of the position she enjoyed prior to the incident, and she should be restored fully to that position - they paid for new PPE of identical spec without further argument. The £400 for my Kocinski eagle Arai must have made them squeak a bit.


----------

